# Trafoberechnung



## Krumnix (13 August 2010)

Hallo.

Wir haben im Moment eine Anlage, die einen Gesamtverbrauch von 137KW
hat, bezogen auf 400V. Die Einspeisung erfolgt mit 480V

Der Trafo dient dazu, die Spannung dann von 480V auf 400V zu senken.

Nun sollen die verbauten Heizungen im System von 12KW auf 18KW erhöht 
werden. Insgesamt 2 Heizungen mehr, bzw. in der 2. Stufe dann 8 Heizungen.

Jedoch ist der Mitarbeiter, der das bei uns immer macht, hat imo Urlaub
und ich soll das machen.

Leider kenne ich mich damit überhaupt nicht aus. 

Wie berechne ich das und schafft das der Aktuelle Trafo (150KVA) die
1. Stufe und wie muss der neue Trafo dann aussehen?

Danke


----------



## MSB (13 August 2010)

Sind die 137 kW ein Messwert, oder nur die Summe der Einzelleistungen?

Zunächst musst du mal aktuelle Daten im Vollbetrieb organisieren,
vordergründig cos phi, Wirk-, Scheinleistung.

Oder, die aufwändigere Variante:
sämtliche nennenswerten Verbraucher detailiert, also mit Nennleistung und cos phi auflisten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Krumnix (13 August 2010)

Die 137KW sind die Leistung, die ich vom "Typenschild" der Verbraucher
in der Anlage abgelesen habe und zusammenadiert habe.

Ich weiß, dass das aber nicht die Leistung ist, die der Trafo bringen muss.
Scheinleistung, Blindleistung und was weiß ich. 

Deswegen hat der Trafo wohl auch 150KVA.

Gemessen kann und wird imo nix, da die Anlage im Schiff ist und die Lösung 
da sein muss, wenn das Schiff ankommt 

Damit halt die Techniker Vorort das ändern können.


----------



## MSB (13 August 2010)

Also ums kurz zu machen, wenn du nicht mehr an Daten/Informationen hast,
ist es wohl unmöglich da irgendeine Aussage zu machen.

Im ersten Ausbau:
Je nach cos phi / Gleichzeitigkeitsfacktor ja oder auch nein,

im 2ten Ausbau:
irgendwas zwischen 150 und 250 kVA auch hier wieder abhängig von cos phi / Gleichzeitigkeit.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## weristwieGott (13 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde wie folgt ansetzen:

urspüngliche Leistung einer Heizung: 12 kW
Gesamtleistung der Anlage: 137 kW (bzw. 150kW Trafo)

neue Leistung einer Heizung 18 kW = die Hälfte mehr.
neue Leistung des Trafos -> 150 kW x 1,5 = 225 kW

Auf diese Weise im DreiSatz-Verfahren kannst Du auch die zusätzlichen Heizungen berücksichtigen.

Auf diese Weise kannst Du die Größe des neuen Trafos abschätzen, um jedoch den kleinsten möglichen Trafo (jedes kW mehr kostet Geld) der die Anlage gerade noch bewältigen kann, zu berechnen sind Spezialisten nötig die die Anlage genau kennen,die die Gleichzeitigkeit abschätzen und auch wissen wie weit der Trafo kurzfristig überlastet werden kann ohne das es zu Ausfällen kommt.

MfG

Michael

PS: Wäre genug Platz für einen 2. Trafo der den ersten unterstützt? Der müsste aus meiner Beispielrechnung nur 75 kW haben.


----------



## Aventinus (13 August 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab, wird nicht nur die Leistung der Heizungen erhöht sondern auch die Anzahl.

Daher ist der Ansatz 

Leistung(neu) = Leistung(jetzt) * 1,5

nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Richtiger wäre:

Leistung(neu) = (Leistung(jetzt) * 1,5) + (Anzahl neuer Heizungen * Leistung)

Aber wie schon von Michael geschrieben. Jedes kW kostet Geld und sollte daher und Berücksichtigung von Nennleistung, Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor usw. vom Sezialisten berechnet werden.


----------



## tnt369 (13 August 2010)

so wie ich es verstehe ändert sich nur die heizleistung. die heizung ist normalerweise ein ohmscher verbraucher und hat cos phi = 1.


----------



## jonny_b (15 August 2010)

Servus,
schau mal auf das Typenschild Deines T.
Vlt. hat er noch Reserven und kann das verkraften?
(20..30)% forden die meisten Kunden bei Lieferung.

MfG
jb


----------



## jonny_b (15 August 2010)

Servus, ja wer lesen kann ..Sorry..(Typenschild)

Auf jeden Fall ist die Trafo-Dimensionierung von den Verbrauchern abhängig.
Der Drahtquerschnitt der Sekundärspule muss den Strom liefern können.
Wen er dann doch zuviel im Teilastbereich oder Leerlauf arbeitet, wird er heiß: Leerlaufverluste
MfG
jb


----------



## Martin007 (16 August 2010)

weristwieGott schrieb:


> urspüngliche Leistung einer Heizung: 12 kW
> Gesamtleistung der Anlage: 137 kW (bzw. 150kW Trafo)
> 
> neue Leistung einer Heizung 18 kW = die Hälfte mehr.
> ...





Aventinus schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab, wird nicht nur die Leistung der Heizungen erhöht sondern auch die Anzahl.
> 
> Daher ist der Ansatz
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ihr geht scheinbar davon aus, das die Anlage nur aus Heizungen besteht.

Mal eine andere Überlegung:
Alte Heizleistung: 12 kW
Neue Heizleistung: 18 kW
Zusätzlich benötigte Heizleistung  18 kW - 12 kW = 6 kW

Also werden zusätzlich 6 kW benötigt.

Alte Gesamtleistung 137 kW
Neue Gesamtleistung = ate Gesamtleistung + zusätzliche Leistung
137 kW + 6 kW = 143 kW
Und dann noch die für die Leistung für die zweite Erweiterung berücksichtigen.

Und nun unter Berücksichtigung des gesamt cos phi die Leistung des Trafos betrachten.


----------



## Krumnix (16 August 2010)

Die Anlage besteht aus 8 Heizungen (4x12KW und 4x4KW), 12 Umrichter (4KW) mit 3,8KW-Motoren.

Diverse Steuerungselektronik etc liegen alle unter 200W, und könnten insgesamt
auf 5KW zusammen kommen.

Der derzeitige Trafo hat 137KW Umspannung von 480V auf 400V.

Nun sollen 2x12KW Heizungen auf 18KW erhöht werden, da die Heizleistung
nicht ausreicht. Dies ist ein Versuch auf der Baustelle, da die Anlage schon
unterwegs ist. 

Da wir das "kostenlos" dem Kunden anbieten, ist die Frage, ob unser Trafo
das noch schafft.

Später, wenn die Versuche passen, dann sollen alle 8 Heizungen auf 18KW
aufgerüstet werden.

Im Betrieb laufen alle Anlagenteile immer. Es werden also keine Heizungen oder
Umrichter abgeschaltet. Es ist eine kontinuierlische Förderungen.

Somit kann man für die Heizungen cos phi und Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor auf 1
ansehn, da diese auch in der Vorberechnung meines Kollegen so
angeben sind. 

Hoffe, das ist etwas besser erklärt. Ich hab davon wie gesagt keine Ahnung,
da ich Software-Programmierer bin 

Danke für eure Hilfe bis jetzt.


----------



## Martin007 (16 August 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Die Anlage besteht aus 8 Heizungen (4x12KW und 4x4KW), 12 Umrichter (4KW) mit 3,8KW-Motoren.
> 
> Der derzeitige Trafo hat 137KW Umspannung von 480V auf 400V.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das richtig sehe:

Ist:
4 * 12 kW + 4 * 4 KW
64 kW Heizleistung

Stufe 1:
2 * 18 kW + 2 * 12 kW + 4 * 4 kW
76 kW Heizleistung
12 kW mehr als Ist

Endausbau:
8 * 18 kW
144 kW Heizleistung
80 kW mehr als Ist


----------



## Krumnix (16 August 2010)

Martin007 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe:
> 
> Ist:
> 4 * 12 kW + 4 * 4 KW
> ...


 
Korrekt.
So solls aussehn 

Nur wie muss mein Trafo aussehn? Kann ich da bei Heizungen z.B. die Leistung
1:1 annehmen, also 12KW Heizung = 12KW Trafo-Merhleistung?


----------



## Martin007 (16 August 2010)

Hallo Krumnix,

12 kW mehr an Leistung bedeutet einen höheren Strom um ca. 30 A.
80 kW mehr an Leistung bedeutet einen höheren Strom um ca. 200 A.

Da geht es nicht nur um den Trafo sondern auch um die Zuleitung zum Trafo (Querschnitt/ Absicherung).
Was kann den der Kunde zur Verfügung stellen?

Wie sieht das mit der Dimensionierung in eurer Anlage aus?
Querschnitt der Zuleitung in eurer Anlage?
Querschnitte der Leitungen zu den Heizungen?
Leistung der Schütze die die Heizungen schalten?
Absicherung der Heizungen (Sicherung/ Automat)?
Für welche Leistung ist der Hauptschalter ausgelegt?

Nur mal eben die Heizungen tauschen ist nicht! Da muss auch auf das drumherum geachtet werden!


----------

